

6 steps to validating your start up idea - simonbarker87
http://simonbarker.tumblr.com/post/30647733589/6-steps-to-validating-your-start-up-idea

======
BerislavLopac
Actually, there are only two steps:

1\. Build it. 2\. Launch it.

Everything else is a distraction.

